# whats your deer gun?



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

Gun season is fastly approaching and I am curious to see what everyone will be hunting with this year be it a shotgun,muzzleloader or pistol. and what is your longest kill with that weapon?

I myself use either my 870 or my T/C Encore .50 cal. Longest kill with the 870 is about 80 yards or so. Havent broke in the T/C yet.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Remington 870 Express Magnum w/ Federal slugs. Man I love that gun!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Rem 870 express w/ copper solid slugs. I hit a running deer last year at 135 yards and had to put it down with another shot. I will never take that shot again, it was irresponsible and totally uncalled for no matter how desperate I was to get a deer.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Onion said:


> Rem 870 express w/ copper solid slugs. I hit a running deer last year at 135 yards and had to put it down with another shot. I will never take that shot again, it was irresponsible and totally uncalled for no matter how desperate I was to get a deer.


SWEET! Nice Shoot'n Tex!

What are copper solid slugs? I have heard of using silver bullets but not copper.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Mossberg 9200 auto loader with rifled barrel. Use Winchester Sabots and sabots we load up our self. I use the same gun for turkey just change to the ribbed barrel with tru-glo sights on it. Using Winchester #6 turkey loads 2 3/4".


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Benelli Nova with a rifled barrel. Topped by a Leupold 2 x 7 scope. Slinging Winchester gold supreme sabot slugs. Ooooh buddy! Deadly!


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Mossberg 835 UltiMag combo with rifled slug barrel, tru glo sights using 3" Copper Solids sabot hollow point. The deer don't get up! Crankus, that Nova is a sweet gun.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Remmington 11-87 rifled deer barrel sabot slugs


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Remington 870 w/ 21'' smoothbore
In Pennsylvanina I use a Winchester Model 70 7mm WSM... that baby is smokin' with 140 grain ballistic tips


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I use a bolt action mossberg with remington soild copper sabots. It has a 2.5 power scope on it and I just sited it for 50 yards


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I know, that's why I bought it. I could do without the rattling forearm, but other than that...I love it!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Remington 870 magnum, smoothbore, Federal slugs, and a red dot.

I've had it for years, and shot many deer with it. Best shot was two years ago. We had a buck running about 65 yards from us. There was six guys standing there, and my buddy told me to shoot it. I lead it about 3 feet, and pulled the trigger. It dropped dead and tumbled like a rabbit. We went over, and it had a hole going straight through the neck. They all laughed, and didn't stop patting me on the back for quite a while. I had to run into town and buy a bigger hat that day.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet, I'm the 1st Handgunner:

Ruger Super Redhawk .454 Shooting 260 Grain Flatnose Winchester Supreme Partion Gold or Winchester Silvertip Hollow Points in 300 grain. Burris 2 power scope.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

trusty ole 870... seems to be a popular gun  guess i got good taste


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

old single shot with remmington sluugers


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

T/C ENCORE .50cal 150grains triple 7 deadly to 200+yrds with leupold 3x9,
or raging bull 454 with single lense reflux reddot sight..
but rather use a bow.. always love to kill a deer when i can smell em...


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Mossburg 835, rifled barrel, Simmons shotgun scope. Have harvested 4 deer (3 bucks) with it, longest shot was at a big doe at 77 yds. She ran about 50 yds. and piled up. The bucks were all killed within 20 yds. Federal Premium Barnes Expanders sabots drop em like a sack of taters!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

H&R Ultra Slug Hunter shooting 3" copper sabot's @ 100yd 3" groups


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

mossberg 500 slugger rifled barrel,redfield 1.5/4 scope/shot bri slugs 1st,then win bri///then partion gold an now fed barnes sabots got the gun 20yrs ago
an have killed well over 30 with it (have 23 marks carved on my fav log stand)
after i get my 1st one down i been swithing over 2 my red hawk 7 1/2''
with a red dot an 230gr hot hand loads that i been shooting 4 about 10yrs
got 3 deer with it so far longest shot about 40yrds// closest was about 3yrds
been hunting same farm since 1978 an have killed at least 1 deer every yr  
good luck this season an hey lets all be careful out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the twister's

ps just bought wife a new youth model 500 20ga with a rifled cantilever barrel
an a bushnell banner low power scope nice looking gun hope it shoots like mine


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Remington 870 wingmaster magnum, hastings rifled barrel, weaver 0-3 power scope. Probaly the longest shot was 80 yards and the shortest was about 6 yards.
C.V.A appolo muzzleloader with 4 power scope. I'll probably take a beating for this but the longest shot was last year at a doe standing broadside at 235 yards. Bullet hit her in the center of the chest.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

My usual deer gun is a 58 caliber curly maple hawkins smokepole with a massive tapered barrel made custom by my grandfather. This thing weighs at least 10 lbs. My longest shot was about 80yds. and the shortest was last year. I shot a doe in the pooper and out the mouth at about 40 yds. She did not even take the first step. The nice thing was that there were no holes in the hide. Not too many hides out there without holes in them eh. This year I am going to try out my new Marlin slugster. It will be alot easier to carry even though it is considered heavy by most standards.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thompson Center ThunderHawk .50 cal. 

Used the same weapon for around 15 years now. Have harvested two 8 points. Longest shot was walking slowly at about 80 yards...Grunted and he stopped. I used to use a 12 gauge Rem 1100 with a Modified Barrel before the T/C. I shot a deer every year. Then one season I decided that it was time to set standards. Now, I will go 5 seasons without shooting a deer if I don't see a deer of quality.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Remington 30-06;45 yards, CVA Hawkins 50cal; 85 yards, 16ga 870; 10 yards. My average yardage for life (I would guess) is 40 yards. I have taken far more dear with my smoke pole than all my other ways combined. I love muzzle loading.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i use either an 870 wingmaster or an 1100.both 12 gauge,the 1100 has a rifled barrell and the 870 has a smoothbore.
but,if i had my way i'd be out west using the savage 7mm rem mag!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruger 77 "270"
I head up north.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

One of three
Win 1300 bought in the 90's
Win 1300 bought in the 40's exposed hammer, twas my dad's I got it when he pasted away in 2003 I've taken 2 with it a doe and a buck.

Most used Interarms Dragoon 44mag 8" brl 2X Leupold all stainless I've taken 8 with this, the furthess was approx 125 yds braced against a tree. Through a heart, she laid right down and her nose toched the ground that was it. BIG DOE even the processor said she was the biggest one he's had. Don't get me wrong that was a very lucky shot and it was open, I don't do that all the time.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

TTT...Good weekend for this post  ... My setup is a Remington 11-87, rifled cantilever barrel, Nikon Prostaff 2X-7X, and Litefield Lite slugs. The weather forecast for Monday SUCKS...I really hope the forecasters are wrong for next week.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Have been using the 50cal.T/C Hawkins for about 22years.round balls longest shot about 80yds.Also use a Moss.500 I've had for years longest about 40yds,Also have a T/C Thunderhawk witch is becoming my gun of choice even though I have not harvested anything with it,Yet!The eyes ain't what they used to be so going to have to get some optics for it


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Thompson Center Contender pistol, 44 Mag, Super 14" barrel, Pachmyer grip and forend, Ultradot scope. Pic is of 2004 buck, shot at 65 yards.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

When Im in my stand I use what Ive used for the last 25 years and thats my old faithful Mossberg 500 ab Trophy Slugster limited edition,and when Im on drives I use my Mossberg 5500 autoloader.I hope everyone has a safe and prosperous gun season.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Darton Wrangler bow, Savage 7mm (use in North Carolina in bean fields), Mossberg 500. Thats my order of favorites- Bow, rifle, finally shotgun. I love the long season of bow hunting! But the shotgun will be out this week!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Thunderhawk7,Where did you find scope mounts for your gun and what optics do you use?Would like to get mine ready before muzzleloading season as the eyes ain't what they used to be.  If anyone else has suggestions they would be welcome. Thanks Rex


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

An 870 Express in 12 gauge with a Mossberg rifled barrel and cantilevered scope mount. I've thought about an NEF with rifled barrel, but here they kick the snot out of you. Not bad when hunting, but nasty at the range and I like to shoot a lot with a gun I use for hunting.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

it used to be a remington 870 but now I use an 87 ford ranger in the last few yrs I have been trying something new just driving home from work and boom works like a charm two yrs in a row lol just replace the headlamp and your ready for the next yr


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

870 Wingmaster TB with a Hastings rifled cantilever 30mm Propoint dot. I shoot Lightfield sabots good to 150 yrds. easy! I dont shoot that far on a deer but the balistics say I can.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Ithaca Model 87 Deerslayer II, 26" fully rifled and free floating barrel. 183 yards (without scope)...shot twice, hit twice (2nd shot on the run). I would call it a lucky shot (at anything over 100 yards the sights are bigger than the deer), but both shots hit their mark. Muzzleloader is a Knight DISC Extreme with a 40mm Nikon scope on a over/under mount. Haven't needed anything past 80 yards with the Knight. I think the closest shot is the bigger challenge...my personal best is 7 yards, opening day of bow season my first year deer hunting. Almost missed my first buck because I had never shot at a target that close!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I usually start the season with a S&W model29 44mag 8 3/8 barrell and a red dot. Being lazy it's way to easy to carry. After missing a few deer i'll end up with the old reliable Rem. 11-87 and that will end up doing the trick.


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Was my first year with my Ruger 3 screw 44mag Super Blackhawk, One shot one kill, will never lug a shot gun for days again!


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

NE Firearms Tracker II 10ga.barrel thats bored and riffled at 12ga. (single shot) I use 2 3/4 Rem. Core-lok sabots at 1900 F.P.S. with a 3x9 scope.


----------

